# [AfterEffects] Masken -> Video Möglich?



## FlorianR (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde gerne wissen wie man in After Effects eine Maske von einem Objekt (einem Bild z.B.) realisieren kann, welche aus einem Video besteht. Das Video ist Schwarz/Weiss - also als Maske geeignet. Ist es nun möglich der Maske das Video zu zuweisen?

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten!

Gruß,
Florian


----------



## chmee (25. Juli 2007)

Na aber natürlich, man legt das Video eine Ebene darüber und stellt dann in der Videoebene die Maskenebene als Bewegungsmaske Luma ein.

mfg chmee

1 Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte


----------



## FlorianR (25. Juli 2007)

Danke hat auch funktioniert, allerdings bezieht sich das aufs ganze Video. Ich bräuchte diese Funktion nur für eine Ebene. Wie bewerkstellige ich denn sowas?


----------



## Molch66 (27. Juli 2007)

FlorianR hat gesagt.:


> Danke hat auch funktioniert, allerdings bezieht sich das aufs ganze Video. Ich bräuchte diese Funktion nur für eine Ebene. Wie bewerkstellige ich denn sowas?



Maske und Ebene in eine neue Komposition packen, und dann diese Komposition im Hauptprojekt als Zuspieler (also wie einen Clip) verwenden.


----------

